# Two Lights.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I just re-shot this with two lights to try to add some modeling to the batons.

This is a very difficult watch to photograph with the raised, applied batons. Not to mention the slightly domed crystal ,silken, textured dial and highly polshed case. A bit of a bugger really, but I think it's better this time.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD TO ME STAN!!!

MIKE..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good photo Stan - done well with the lighting - have you polished the mesh?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mike,

I quite fancy a new camera but I could buy a lot of nice watches instead.
















I must try to find a new white plastic bucket when I can get round to it.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks very nice. The batons really do stand out


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

I have to confess to a bit of mesh polishing here.









Sorry.


----------

